# postfix



## bluecrystal (22. Okt. 2010)

ich weis nicht ob ich grad im richtigen Unterforum bin aber ich hab folgendes Problem
	
	



```
Oct 22 14:11:48 david postfix/qmgr[19406]: CD3C22BC23: from=<wwwrun@linux-y8or.Datapower>, size=373, nrcpt=1 (queue active)
Oct 22 14:11:48 david postfix/qmgr[19406]: 693A52B28F: from=<wwwrun@david.Datapower.de>, size=365, nrcpt=1 (queue active)
Oct 22 14:11:48 david postfix/qmgr[19406]: 38CBA2BC2A: from=<wwwrun@david.Datapower.de>, size=368, nrcpt=1 (queue active)
Oct 22 14:11:48 david postfix/qmgr[19406]: 1A9322BB45: from=<wwwrun@david.Datapower.de>, size=371, nrcpt=1 (queue active)
Oct 22 14:11:48 david postfix/qmgr[19406]: EA32A29201: from=<wwwrun@linux-y8or.Datapower>, size=373, nrcpt=1 (queue active)
Oct 22 14:11:48 david postfix/qmgr[19406]: 1B48E291F8: from=<wwwrun@david.Datapower.de>, size=364, nrcpt=1 (queue active)
Oct 22 14:11:48 david postfix/qmgr[19406]: 2C5EE2CF75: from=<wwwrun@linux-y8or.Datapower>, size=379, nrcpt=1 (queue active)
Oct 22 14:11:48 david postfix/qmgr[19406]: ED6ED2BC26: from=<wwwrun@linux-y8or.Datapower>, size=372, nrcpt=1 (queue active)
Oct 22 14:11:48 david postfix/qmgr[19406]: CFB1D2BB44: from=<wwwrun@linux-y8or.Datapower>, size=376, nrcpt=1 (queue active)
Oct 22 14:11:48 david postfix/qmgr[19406]: 39EAB2BAC7: from=<wwwrun@linux-y8or.localdomain>, size=383, nrcpt=1 (queue active)
Oct 22 14:11:48 david postfix/qmgr[19406]: 0A6C92BC2E: from=<wwwrun@linux-y8or.Datapower>, size=387, nrcpt=1 (queue active)
Oct 22 14:11:48 david postfix/qmgr[19406]: 963142BC36: from=<wwwrun@linux-y8or.Datapower>, size=376, nrcpt=1 (queue active)
Oct 22 14:11:48 david postfix/qmgr[19406]: C2B40291F1: from=<wwwrun@david.Datapower.de>, size=368, nrcpt=1 (queue active)
Oct 22 14:11:48 david postfix/qmgr[19406]: 7DEDE2B15D: from=<wwwrun@david.Datapower.de>, size=363, nrcpt=1 (queue active)
Oct 22 14:11:48 david postfix/qmgr[19406]: 66A2A2B290: from=<wwwrun@david.Datapower.de>, size=376, nrcpt=1 (queue active)
Oct 22 14:12:08 david postfix/smtp[19464]: fatal: open database /etc/postfix/smtp_auth.db: No such file or directory

Oct 22 15:14:11 david postfix/master[2652]: warning: process /usr/lib/postfix/smtp pid 21426 exit status 1
Oct 22 15:14:11 david postfix/master[2652]: warning: /usr/lib/postfix/smtp: bad command startup -- throttling
Oct 22 15:15:11 david postfix/smtp[21463]: fatal: open database /etc/postfix/smtp_auth.db: No such file or directory
Oct 22 15:15:12 david postfix/master[2652]: warning: process /usr/lib/postfix/smtp pid 21463 exit status 1
Oct 22 15:15:12 david postfix/master[2652]: warning: /usr/lib/postfix/smtp: bad command startup -- throttling
Oct 22 15:16:12 david postfix/smtp[21470]: fatal: open database /etc/postfix/smtp_auth.db: No such file or directory
Oct 22 15:16:13 david postfix/master[2652]: warning: process /usr/lib/postfix/smtp pid 21470 exit status 1
Oct 22 15:16:13 david postfix/master[2652]: warning: /usr/lib/postfix/smtp: bad command startup -- throttling
Oct 22 15:17:13 david postfix/smtp[21486]: fatal: open database /etc/postfix/smtp_auth.db: No such file or directory
Oct 22 15:17:14 david postfix/master[2652]: warning: process /usr/lib/postfix/smtp pid 21486 exit status 1
Oct 22 15:17:14 david postfix/master[2652]: warning: /usr/lib/postfix/smtp: bad command startup -- throttling
Oct 22 15:18:14 david postfix/smtp[21496]: fatal: open database /etc/postfix/smtp_auth.db: No such file or directory
Oct 22 15:18:15 david postfix/master[2652]: warning: process /usr/lib/postfix/smtp pid 21496 exit status 1
Oct 22 15:18:15 david postfix/master[2652]: warning: /usr/lib/postfix/smtp: bad command startup -- throttling
Oct 22 15:19:15 david postfix/smtp[21501]: fatal: open database /etc/postfix/smtp_auth.db: No such file or directory
Oct 22 15:19:16 david postfix/master[2652]: warning: process /usr/lib/postfix/smtp pid 21501 exit status 1
Oct 22 15:19:16 david postfix/master[2652]: warning: /usr/lib/postfix/smtp: bad command startup -- throttling
Oct 22 15:20:16 david postfix/smtp[21505]: fatal: open database /etc/postfix/smtp_auth.db: No such file or directory
Oct 22 15:20:17 david postfix/master[2652]: warning: process /usr/lib/postfix/smtp pid 21505 exit status 1
Oct 22 15:20:17 david postfix/master[2652]: warning: /usr/lib/postfix/smtp: bad command startup -- throttling
Oct 22 15:21:17 david postfix/smtp[21510]: fatal: open database /etc/postfix/smtp_auth.db: No such file or directory
Oct 22 15:21:18 david postfix/master[2652]: warning: process /usr/lib/postfix/smtp pid 21510 exit status 1
Oct 22 15:21:18 david postfix/master[2652]: warning: /usr/lib/postfix/smtp: bad command startup -- throttling
Oct 22 15:22:18 david postfix/smtp[21556]: fatal: open database /etc/postfix/smtp_auth.db: No such file or directory
Oct 22 15:22:19 david postfix/master[2652]: warning: process /usr/lib/postfix/smtp pid 21556 exit status 1
Oct 22 15:22:19 david postfix/master[2652]: warning: /usr/lib/postfix/smtp: bad command startup -- throttling
```


```
queue_directory = /var/spool/postfix

# The command_directory parameter specifies the location of all
# postXXX commands.
#
command_directory = /usr/sbin


daemon_directory = /usr/lib/postfix

data_directory = /var/lib/postfix


mail_owner = postfix
myhostname = david.Datapower.de
mydomain = Datapower.de
inet_interfaces = all
proxy_interfaces =192.168.2.1
unknown_local_recipient_reject_code = 550
mynetworks = 168.100.0.0/24, 127.0.0.0/8
relay_domains = $mydestination
debug_peer_level = 2
debugger_command =
         PATH=/bin:/usr/bin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/X11R6/bin
         ddd $daemon_directory/$process_name $process_id & sleep 5
sendmail_path = /usr/sbin/sendmail

# newaliases_path: The full pathname of the Postfix newaliases command.
# This is the Sendmail-compatible command to build alias databases.
#
newaliases_path = /usr/bin/newaliases

# mailq_path: The full pathname of the Postfix mailq command.  This
# is the Sendmail-compatible mail queue listing command.
#
mailq_path = /usr/bin/mailq

# setgid_group: The group for mail submission and queue management
# commands.  This must be a group name with a numerical group ID that
# is not shared with other accounts, not even with the Postfix account.
#
setgid_group = maildrop

# html_directory: The location of the Postfix HTML documentation.
#
html_directory = /usr/share/doc/packages/postfix-doc/html

# manpage_directory: The location of the Postfix on-line manual pages.
#
manpage_directory = /usr/share/man
# sample_directory: The location of the Postfix sample configuration files.
# This parameter is obsolete as of Postfix 2.1.
#
sample_directory = /usr/share/doc/packages/postfix-doc/samples

# readme_directory: The location of the Postfix README files.
#
readme_directory = /usr/share/doc/packages/postfix-doc/README_FILES
smtp_sasl_auth_enable = yes
smtp_sasl_password_maps = hash:/etc/postfix/sasl_passwd
#SMTP Auth
#SMTP mit SASL-Authentification verwenden
smtp_sasl_auth_enable = yes

#Die Paßwörter stehen in der Datei /etc/postfix/smtp_auth
smtp_sasl_password_maps = hash:/etc/postfix/smtp_auth

#Zusatz-Optionen: Keine anonyme-Anmeldung verwenden
smtp_sasl_security_options = noanonymous

#Den Relayhost (der Server der unsere Emails annehmen soll)
relayhost = auth.smtp.datapower.de


inet_protocols = all
biff = no
```
Jemand ne Idee was ich falsch gemacht hab?=(
liebe grüße un schönes We
euer Newbie ^^


----------



## Till (22. Okt. 2010)

Die SASL Authentifizierungsdatenbank /etc/postfix/smtp_auth.db fehlt. Du solltest sie mal neu erstellen mit:

postmap /etc/postfix/smtp_auth


----------



## bluecrystal (28. Okt. 2010)

*funktioniert net  *

david-linux:/home/davidlinux # postmap /etc/postfix/smtp_auth
postmap: fatal: open /etc/postfix/smtp_auth: No such file or directory

:/ hab ich noch irgendwo nen fehler?


----------



## bluecrystal (28. Okt. 2010)

david-linux:/etc/postfix # vi smtp_auth.db
david-linux:/etc/postfix # postfix /etc/postfix/smtp_auth.db
/usr/lib/postfix/postfix-script: line 337: /etc/postfix/smtp_auth.db: No such file or directory




die smtp_auth.db ist eine leere Datei stimmt das oder fehlen da ein paar   Zeilen? ^^


----------



## Till (28. Okt. 2010)

Du hast den Server doch sicherlich nach irgendeinem Tutorial installiert? Dann schau da am besten mal nach, in welchem format Du die User zur Authentifizierung in der datei /etc/postfix/smtp_auth anlegen musst damit Du dann nacher mit postmap die .db datei daraus erstellen kannst.


----------



## bluecrystal (28. Okt. 2010)

öhm nö hab den so eingerichtet


----------



## Till (28. Okt. 2010)

Ok. Na dann schau mal hier:

http://postfix.state-of-mind.de/patrick.koetter/smtpauth/smtp_auth_mailservers.html


----------



## bluecrystal (28. Okt. 2010)

hab mir den link angesehn Danke, aber ichhabs genau so wie es dort steht...


----------



## bluecrystal (28. Okt. 2010)

grad bin ich mit MC durch die Ordner geswitcht und mir ist was ins  Auge gefallen smtp_auth.db.db 
die Datei ist Unerkenntlich es stehn nur @@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@ drin
auch wenn ich sie mittels vi öffne 
is das normal oder is da nen Fehler?


----------



## bluecrystal (28. Okt. 2010)

könnte das evtl auch am relayhost liegen?
langsam verzweifel ich wirklich...


----------



## Till (28. Okt. 2010)

> grad bin ich mit MC durch die Ordner geswitcht und mir ist was ins Auge gefallen smtp_auth.db.db
> die Datei ist Unerkenntlich es stehn nur @@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@ drin
> auch wenn ich sie mittels vi öffne
> is das normal oder is da nen Fehler?


Das ist normal, es handelt sich ja auch um eine Binärdatei. Wie in dem Tutorial das ich Dir gepostet habe editierst Du ja auch die Datei ohne die .db Endung.

Hast Du Dir mal überlegt vielleicht einfach einem Tutorial für das aufsetzen Deines Servers zu foldgen und dann z.B. ispconfig 3 zu nehmen? Denn sowas manuell aufzusetzen komplett ohne Anleitung bedarf guten Linux und postfix know how's. Wenn Du sowas machen willst dann ist das natürlich lehrreich, aber Du solltest dann am besten erstmal ein postfix Buch kaufen und Dich in die Materie einlesen. Das ist ein recht umfangreicher und komplexer Bereich.


----------



## F4RR3LL (28. Okt. 2010)

Wenn Du den Postfix einfach ins blaue installierst wäre es am sinnvollsten erstmal die man zu durchforsten. Da werden dann automatisch 99% der möglichen Fragen deinerseits erklärt. Sonst wirst du von einer Frage zur nächsten stolpern und selbst wenn das System dann am Ende so läuft wie es gedacht ist weißt Du eigentlich nicht warum.

//Edit: Sorry Till war schneller, wollte seine Worte nicht wiederholen.


----------



## bluecrystal (28. Okt. 2010)

naja egal ob postfix oder php ich arbeite grad am php und es geht hier nichts keine ahnung wo die mails hinwandern keine ahnung was der dazwischen tut keine ahnung kommt nix an 
-.- ich hasse es langsam +bitte bitte lieber betrieb nimm mich damit ich kündigen kann+ -.-


----------



## Till (28. Okt. 2010)

Zitat von bluecrystal:


> naja egal ob postfix oder php ich arbeite grad am php und es geht hier nichts keine ahnung wo die mails hinwandern keine ahnung was der dazwischen tut keine ahnung kommt nix an
> -.- ich hasse es langsam +bitte bitte lieber betrieb nimm mich damit ich kündigen kann+ -.-


Deswegen geht man bei sowas ja auch anders vor. Du brauchst also einen funktionsfähigen Server um mit PHP entwickeln zu können? Nichts einfacher als das, Du nimmst z.B. dieses Tutorial zum Installieren Deines Servers:

http://www.howtoforge.com/perfect-server-debian-lenny-debian-5.0-with-bind-and-dovecot-ispconfig-3

Dann bist Du in einer halben Stunde mit allem durch und kannst einfach über eine Weboberfläche websites anlegen in denen Du Deine php Scripte testen kannst. mailverwaltung und Datenbanken hast Du dann auch gleich mit dabei.


----------



## bluecrystal (2. Nov. 2010)

hat einer nen Beispiel oder so was in der smtp_auth stehn muss?
denn ich glaub daran liegt eindeutig mein Fehler.


----------



## bluecrystal (2. Nov. 2010)

da ich jetzt keinen neuen Thread öffnen möchte poste ich mal meine jetzigen "Fehler":

```
Nov  2 09:56:34 david-linux postfix/error[8387]: 73FB82BBD7: to=<puschelemo21@t-online.de>, relay=none, delay=422762, delays=422761/0.52/0/0.1, dsn=4.3.5, status=deferred (delivery temporarily suspended: Host or domain name not found. Name service error for name=auth.smtp.datapower.de type=AAAA: Host not found)
Nov  2 10:01:55 david-linux postfix/postmap[8538]: fatal: open /etc/postfix/smtp_auth: No such file or directory
Nov  2 10:14:26 david-linux postfix/postfix-script[8823]: refreshing the Postfix mail system
Nov  2 10:14:26 david-linux postfix/master[8349]: reload -- version 2.6.1, configuration /etc/postfix
Nov  2 10:14:26 david-linux postfix/master[8349]: nss_ldap: could not search LDAP server - Server is unavailable
Nov  2 10:14:26 david-linux postfix/master[8349]: nss_ldap: could not search LDAP server - Server is unavailable
Nov  2 10:14:26 david-linux postfix/master[8349]: nss_ldap: could not search LDAP server - Server is unavailable
Nov  2 10:14:26 david-linux postfix/master[8349]: nss_ldap: could not search LDAP server - Server is unavailable
Nov  2 10:15:20 david-linux postfix/pickup[8829]: 243232CE2B: uid=30 from=<wwwrun>
Nov  2 10:15:20 david-linux postfix/cleanup[8869]: 243232CE2B: message-id=<20101102091520.243232CE2B@david.datapower.de>
Nov  2 10:15:20 david-linux postfix/qmgr[8830]: 243232CE2B: from=<wwwrun@david.datapower.de>, size=449, nrcpt=1 (queue active)
Nov  2 10:15:20 david-linux postfix/smtp[8871]: warning: relayhost configuration problem
Nov  2 10:15:20 david-linux postfix/smtp[8871]: 243232CE2B: to=<puschelemo21@t-online.de>, relay=none, delay=0.25, delays=0.18/0.01/0.06/0, dsn=4.3.5, status=deferred (Host or domain name not found. Name service error for name=auth.smtp.datapower.de type=AAAA: Host not found)
```


----------



## Till (2. Nov. 2010)

Zitat von bluecrystal:


> hat einer nen Beispiel oder so was in der smtp_auth stehn muss?
> denn ich glaub daran liegt eindeutig mein Fehler.


Siehe Link in #7 dieses Threads.


----------



## bluecrystal (2. Nov. 2010)

das hab ich schon nun erstellt jetz hab ich nur  probleme mit dem Relayhost :/


----------

